# Installed OEM Heated Leather Seats



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah add power supply ...


----------



## ATLCRUZE14 (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi Brian, any ideas how to do this?


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I reviewed a lot of this when looking into heated seats. The wiring harness from the "trap door" in the carpet, up to the HVAC controls for the heated seats is different. Or at least it was for the 2012 when I was looking.

There's also a heated seat control module that sits under the drivers seat. I suspect you have this if you have the entire front seat. There's a lot of "safety guards" as far as control of the AMP draw to the seats going on in the factory version. I'm sure the elements inside the seats are just resistor style 2 wire heaters. The question becomes what amp draw is safe without burning them out. 

If the wires are present in the body harness between the AC unit and the "trap door" under the carpet of each seat you should be good to go. However history has shown that the cruze has 5 wiring harnesses for the door panels depending on the mirror configuration.

So I'm guessing you may have to get good with Delphi connectors to attempt to make this work. Good Luck


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Have you checked the fuse box to make sure the fuses are installed for the heated seats?

When I installed my heated mirror, the fuse was not installed from the factory for obvious reasons.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

ATLCRUZE14 said:


> Hi Brian, any ideas how to do this?


You will need to get the wiring diagrams and the schematics for those particular circuits before proceeding ..

View attachment 166730


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Does anyone have the wiring pinout diagram of the main connector for the drivers seat? I'm having an issue where when I use my heated seats it causes the airbag light to come on. I suspect somewhere there are two wires next to each other and it's causing the problem.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

BDCCruze said:


> Does anyone have the wiring pinout diagram of the main connector for the drivers seat? I'm having an issue where when I use my heated seats it causes the airbag light to come on. I suspect somewhere there are two wires next to each other and it's causing the problem.


I also need it. My son and I are trying to create a PWM generator from an Arduino in order to bypass or replace really, the factory controls. Having the , I think Delphi, part number for the plug (both halves) would also help.


----------

